# Latte + Gypsys kids



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Had a busy day yesterday, heres Lattes doeling. Latte is a nubian/boer cross half and half. She was bred to a pure nubian. Funny how her kids always come out the typical boer color. But yet they are very long legged and built more like a nubian.










The doe shes penned with was trying to steal her baby. I was like what the hec, they usually get on well. Both dominant mares, but seemed to be friends. So I had to seperate them so she would leave lattes baby alone. As soon as I seperated them she squatts down and out comes the first baby, and she proceeds to have triplets. I guess she thought the other was her kid cause she was so close. Weird huh? So heres gypsys kids. Gypsy is my first goat I ever goat She is boer/alpine. She was bred to my nubian buck, making these some very gorgeous mutt goats  But I love her kids, they really turn out very nice.

Buckling










Doeling










doeling


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They are very cute!

I want a Nubian SOOOOO bad now!!

CONGRATS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww...they are adorable ...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new additons what adorble little mutts they all are


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww how cute! And yep mama probably was so close she thought that was her baby! 
I LOVE Gypsy's buckling! Look at those spots! How cute! I love 'mutt' breedings, you never know what you will get, but it'll be adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All your kids are just adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Very Very cute. Baby goats are always cute.
 
Suellen


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!



HoosierShadow said:


> Awww how cute! And yep mama probably was so close she thought that was her baby!
> I LOVE Gypsy's buckling! Look at those spots! How cute! I love 'mutt' breedings, you never know what you will get, but it'll be adorable!


I think this little guy is gonna stay, a wether though. My 8 yr old was told she could keep a baby of her own this year, and so far shes picked him.  Hes got a super curious friendly personality too. Hell run right up to you and look up at you for love... hes a character for sure.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!! I love the colors too!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your babies! They are all so adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your so welcome.... :thumb:


----------

